# Inheritance of Cream colour



## Siobh (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi,
Could anybody please tell me if there is a way of knowing if my cat carries the dilute cream gene? He is red, his father is brown tabby, his mother is red but she came from a litter of 25% cream.
Thanks very much!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

You can test for dilute (among other colours), I test all my breeding cats as I like to know what possible colours I'm dealing with for matings.


----------



## Siobh (Aug 24, 2012)

What's involved in testing for it?
Thanks


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Same as the swabs for genetic testing, just a cheek swab. I get a colour panel done at the same time as the breed specific tests through UC Davis Cat Tests
Of course the sire will need to be dilute, or carry to produce it too. 

What do you breed?


----------



## Siobh (Aug 24, 2012)

That's great thanks, I'll have to find out if there is anywhere locally. I breed Maine Coons.
Thanks!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Ask your mentor who they use.

I use the American one as it's cheaper and the Aussie lab doesn't do a PK-Def test which I need. I'm not sure what other tests Maine Coons need, other than HCM scans and hip scoring


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Here'a s couple of websites you may find useful:

http://kids.cfa.org/understanding-cat-colors.pdf

http://fanciers.com/other-faqs/color-genetics.html


----------



## Siobh (Aug 24, 2012)

Spotty cats, did you contact the American lab first before you sent the swabs? I'd like to use them as the price is very reasonable and I like the way you don't have to wait for them to post you out a kit. The one I contacted here wanted a blood sample and then said it would take weeks for the results and they are charging 70euro!
I emailed the American lab from the link you sent to ask if they would do it but they haven't got back to me yet...


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

I didn't email them, they test swabs from around the world. I already had swabs on hand from another lab, but they allow you to use cotton buds, I think I prefer being sent out a kit with the prober swabbers, though your vet may have some.

Posting overseas slows down the results by about a week, but for the price it's fine by me especially when the US dollar is so low.


----------

